
With Secret Airship, Sergey Brin Also Wants to Fly - _h_o_d_
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-25/with-secret-airship-sergey-brin-also-wants-to-fly
======
_h_o_d_
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/04/serge...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/04/sergey-
brins-zeppelin/524568/) follow up with more history on airships from the
Atlantic

